# Zorb/Orb or plastic ball type hide?



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

I was watching an (old) YouTube video and saw a hanging ball-type hut. She calls it an orb or a Zorb? I've searched for that and can't find anything. Any ideas?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shannon6987 (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't know about the actual brand name, but you can always get one of the plastic balls that you put hamsters in so they can run around on the floor without getting loose and rig it up with tie straps. I saw this done on another website, and it looked really cool and the rats seemed to love it! Hope this helps!


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh! They're just an upside down toy attached to the cage. I see them at every pet store. I can't think of what it's called though. But it's like a ball with a stand, and it's upside down and hangs from the cage.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you mean sputniks? 

http://img.dooyoo.co.uk/GB_EN/orig/0/7/9/2/6/792634.jpg

In the UK, they're made by a brand called Savic, but in the US I think they're called space pods


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes! Those are them.


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

Yep! That's them! Hmm hadn't thought I the ball idea. That might be cheaper anyway? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Might be cheaper and bigger. Those space pods come in a few different sizes. I have a small one and an XL one, and the small one is really only good for babies (my fully grown males can't fit in it at all), so to make it worth your while, you'd need a large one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

Good to know for sure! I can't seem to even find the Sputnik things sold out of the US


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

Ooh here's this link. Only $7.99. It says large size...11x11. Think I need two with 4 boys?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002X2NBNQ

Oops forgot the link 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I measured my XL one a while ago and I think it was about that! I would fit three fully grown boys in it at a hilarious squish. Dunno about four boys - they could definitely try! Tying a hamster ball to the side of the cage would still give you more space, I think. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks!! They're currently in the top shelf...which I never dreamed they'd want to sleep in which makes for a mess because they just want to pee there and then lie in it...yuck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I just got one of these... The exact one in the amazon link above. My two juvie males loved it once they figured out how to get in it. It seems smaller than i thought it would be though. But I think that one is a large and not an x-large.


----------



## Lovinmyratties (Jan 5, 2014)

My girls love the space pod! It's neat that it can hang or be set on the ground


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

